# Miracle Grow



## ZeeK (Jan 31, 2006)

With the food plot season coming up this has saved me alot of money! I have a 25 gallon sprayer on the back of my ATV, mix miracle grow with the water and spray your food plots, trees, etc.. It is a fertilizer and is very inexpensive compared to bagged fertilizer.. Works wonders not only in gardens!!!!


----------



## Anderson (May 17, 2005)

Miracle grow sure is easy to use. You must have a good source for your Miracle Grow. My local fert dealer will sell me a sprayable fert similar to Miracle grow for $30 for a 25# bag. 10-20-30 with Micros. I picked up Potash for $300/T and 11-52-0 for $240/T this week. I had to supply buckets to put it in. Double that price if I wanted it in bags. It did cost me a case of liquid refreshments last winter that I helped him finish.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

How much Miracle Gro do you mix into 25 gallons of water? When do you apply it, just before a rain or early morning?


----------

